# shroomgod



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

what are your thoughts on the 2018 season, slow warm up is good. this is extremely slow what do you think?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what are your thoughts on the 2018 season, slow warm up is good. this is extremely slow what do you think?


I think it's safe to say, it may not be as good as last years season, But as I keep detailed records of each season, this is shaping up to look a lot like 2014. Maybe a shorter season but we should see some big foots.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I think if it warms up too fast we will need a lot of rain to help cool off and not get dry. Interesting year, as a winter storm approaches as I speak.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I picked 50 or so April 26th last year, very rare, exceptional spot with all the right conditions.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Well more snow will set us further behind. The further north the further back the start of the season just got pushed. 3rd coldest april on record. A real good possibility we'll be waiting another month before we see them out.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

good golly, weve had 20 in snow in the last 5 days, soil temp- 34*. I am scratching my head right now about turkey hunting and shrooming, its going to be an interesting spring


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

no reports In any parts of Iowa yet? Should be soon shouldn't it?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

your 10 day weather is looking real good. soil temps still low


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what are your thoughts on the 2018 season, slow warm up is good. this is extremely slow what do you think?


"The oxen moves slowly but the earth is patient." (Pearl Buck, _The Good Earth_, 1932.)

Our patience is under test. I found my first on this date last year, in northern Washington County ('tho all less than an inch). This year has taken me by surprise. 

However, what seems aberrant now was the norm in the early 70s, as I recall. Peak season for big yellows was around Mother's Day, and it was a family ritual to go feral and take to the woods. 

April's weather has been excellent for replenishing and maintaining soil moisture. I think it will be fine, Shroomtrooper. Get your best stick ready. I think it will be a banner year!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Glad you think so, nice to hear. Good luck


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm with you SG, we never even used to look till right around Mothers Day when i was a kid, truck and trailer are ready to go, i'm thinking i'll leave AZ middle of next week


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

of course that's a pic from last year, hope to find more like it, soon


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Microclimates. 

Favorable trees, ground vegetation and litter, soil type, slope or grade and elevation, direction, relation to prevailing winds, and the changing position of the sun and its rays during the season--nature is a book and these are the signs we read. A skilled reader sort of knows where the first ones and the last ones will be. 

For me, the last ones are most mysterious. I have a solitary spot that for at least 15 years has produced abundant LARGE grays at the end of the season. This occurs consistently, and at about the time that the big yellows are beginning to "rust" or turn dark-orange and stems mold. A visit to this particular spot will generally yield anywhere from 3 to 5 pounds of large (3-4 inch), fresh, tight-gilled grays. This area is near the crest of an east-facing gentle slope, along the edge of a field to the west. The dominant trees are mature pin oak. There is considerable stick clutter and quite varied ground vegetation, and the soil moisture in this edge of timber ranges from extremely dry to damp, all within the bounds of about an acre. It's one of the most diverse and interesting microclimates I know of. 

Hunter, is that your shroom-dawg in the pic? I figured you'd be on the road by now. Good thing you waited. Southern two tiers of Iowa should begin in 7-8 days IF conditions hold. Until then, time for some crappie fishing.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

shroom god said:


> Microclimates.
> 
> Favorable trees, ground vegetation and litter, soil type, slope or grade and elevation, direction, relation to prevailing winds, and the changing position of the sun and its rays during the season--nature is a book and these are the signs we read. A skilled reader sort of knows where the first ones and the last ones will be.
> 
> ...



Yep, That's Mustang Sally, She's a good one, i always watch the weather maps and monitor the mushroom sites, a trip without birds or shrooms ain't hunting , it's camping, and that's ok, but i can do that anytime, hoping to forage my way north, start in kansas, nebraska then head for the old homestead near sioux city, really looking forward to hitting the road, it's the highlight of my year, thanks to all you shroomers for keeping me updated.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> I think it's safe to say, it may not be as good as last years season, But as I keep detailed records of each season, this is shaping up to look a lot like 2014. Maybe a shorter season but we should see some big foots.


I agree it’s looking like 2014, normal start for the 1970’s through 1990’s was 4/18-4/25 Most years since 2002 have started by 4/8-415 or earlier. 2014 started 4/25 and was dry. I had poor results until the end flush on 5/17-5/18 with a couple great days. This years season should be same dates or so, I’m hoping for steady rain so we get the bounty we all want. First pops in central Iowa should come about 4/28 let’s hope the rain has better timing this year


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

fun gus said:


> I agree it’s looking like 2014, normal start for the 1970’s through 1990’s was 4/18-4/25 Most years since 2002 have started by 4/8-415 or earlier. 2014 started 4/25 and was dry. I had poor results until the end flush on 5/17-5/18 with a couple great days. This years season should be same dates or so, I’m hoping for steady rain so we get the bounty we all want. First pops in central Iowa should come about 4/28 let’s hope the rain has better timing this year


2014 for me started on may 4th, Was a cold spring as well. Was a shorter season than the average, only because it got so warm so quickly. The start is looking to be the same, but will it end the same? Did the previous warm up of the ground temp to 50 server as a way to prime the Morel's to grow, the same as you prime you mower? I'm thinking we should see the first reports on the 30th or the 1st. As far as going forward from their, we can only hope for steady rains and temperatures. Being that we are at the grand solar minimum, and one of coldest minimums we've seen in over a 100 years. I'm forecasting for these cooler than average temp's to persist through the mushroom season.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, I'm sitting about 70 miles south of the border and have yet to pick my first locally, but we are to dry. I have heard of a few found locally, very few. that southern tier may be good in a week if the nights warm up. Man we are a bunch of almost old dudes if we can all remember the 70's. I'm with you guys, this is just an old time spring. I used to never go pick in Iowa before the first week of May. It was a waste of time. SG, I think its the trees. The ones i get out of oak timber look different many times. Sometimes they get an almost orangish tint to them. But this is only one timber in W. Iowa so maybe the soil is with it? Well your greys spot sounds sweet anyway, another mother nature thing. Some spots i hunt up N.W of me a long ways have had over 20 inches of snow this April, I have high hopes for those spots once they thaw out in June. Let it RAIN!


----------



## dhammers91 (Apr 26, 2018)

I can't take the wait anymore... I know I'm more than likely going to be disappointed, but I am in Central Iowa and its a beautiful day so I am going to hit the woods! Found a hot spot last year (my first successful year of mushroom hunting... many unsuccessful years prior lol) so going to head to that hill side this evening and see if I can't find one... I'll be happy with just one knowing that there will be more to follow...


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Found 6 little yellows right on the river at Desoto on the Missouri, direct sun in the leaf litter on the bank facing west, still too early I guess, should have stayed in AZ a few more days


----------

